# لماذا يرسم الأقباط صليب على أيديهم ؟



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يوليو 2011)

*لماذا يرسم الأقباط صليب على أيديهم ؟*​(مراحل تطور طقس رشم الصليب )

مر رشم الصليب بعده مراحل . فكان رشمه فى البدايه يتم على   الجبهة فقط سواء بابهام اليد اليمنى أو باصابع اليد ، إما مرة واحده او   ثلاث مرات . وهو ما ذكره التقليد الرسولى ، والعلامه أوريجانوس المصرى ،   والعلاّمه ديديموس الضرير ، والقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ، والقديس كيرلس   الاورشليمى ، والقديس باسيليوس الكبير .


فيقول كتاب التقليد الرسولى (حوالى سنة 215 م ) : " وعندما تجرب *ارشم جبهتك *بمخافة دائماً بعلامه *الصليب*   ، لانها العلامة الظاهرة والمعروفة ضد ابليس إذا صنعتها بايمان ،لا لكى   تُنظر من الناس ، بل بعلمك تضعها مقابلك مثل سلاح . . هذا إذا *رشمنا به جباهنا بيدنا ، فإننا *ننجو من الذى يريد إهلاكنا " (فصل 4 ، 1:37 ) .


وهو نفس ما تذكرة قوانين الرسل القبطيه (القانون 1:47)


ويقول العلاّمة اوريجانوس (185-245 م ):
(إنها العلامة التى يصنعها المسيحيون *على جباههم *سواء قبل الصلاة أو قبل قراءة الاسفار المقدسه ).


وذكر العلامة ديديموس الضرير (313-398 م) أن رشم علامة الصليب على الجبهه هو من ضمن المراسيم التى تسبق المعموديه . 


ويشير القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى (315-386 م) فى تعليمه للموعوظين لذلك الامر فيقول : 
(.. لا نخز إذا أن نعترف بالمسيح مصلوباً . بل ليت إشارة الصليب تكون ختماً نصنعه بشجاعة *باصابعنا على جبهتنا ،* وعلى كل شئ ، وعلى الخبز وعلى كأس الشرب . وفى البيت . لا تحتقروا الختم من أجل مجانيه العطيه ،بل بالحرى كّرموا صاحب الفضل ) . 


وهذا ما يؤكده القديس باسيليوس الكبير (330-379 م) قائلاً :
(تعلمنا من التقليد أن نرسم الصليب *على جبهتنا *وعلى سائر الامكنه ). 
وهكذا يتضح امامنا ان رشم علامة الصليب كان باليد على الجبهة فقط ولكن يبدو أن رسم الصليب *كما نرسمه اليوم* *على الجبهة ثم القلب ، ثم الكتفين هو تقليد قديم للغايه ،* ذلك لأن ما يذكره القديس امبروسيوس (339 - 397 م) ربما يشير الى ذلك ، فيقول : 
(نرسم الصليب على *جبهتنا ،*ثم على* قلبنا . نرسمه على جبهتنا حتى نعترف علناً بالمسيح ، وعلى قلبنا حتى نظل نحبه ، ونرسمه على ذراعنا حتى يكون عملنا له ). *


*واستقر رشم الصليب على الجبهة فالقلب فالكتف الشمال ثم اليمين* منذ القرن السادس تقريباً* .*


*ومن أبدع الشروحات فى رشم علامه الصليب بهذا الشكل *هو ما يذكره القس سمعان بن كليل فى القرن الثانى عشر فيقول : 
" *كل من يضع يده على جبهته   إنما يلمس اول موضع رُشم به بدهن الموعوظين ، وهو بذاته الذى رُشم عليه   بدهن السماويين أى مسحه الميرون . والرأس هو الذى ينحدر من الاب ولذلك يحمل   ختم البنوة والذى منه كل الابناء ..... وإذا نقل يده اليمنى الى اسفل  يقول  والابن معترفاً بانه نزل الى مياه المعموديه ، وصُلب مع ربنا له  المجد .  ثم يضع يده على كتفه الشمال معترفاً بانه جحد الشيطان وكل قواته  المرذولة ،  وفك العهد القديم معه بعدم السلوك فى خطايا الامم . ثم ينقل  يده الى الكتف  الايمن عندما يقول الروح القدس لأنه واقف منذ لحظه خروجه من  جرن المعمودية  عن يمين الآب ، بل هو جالس مع الرب عن يمين الآب كقول  المزمور <<  الرب عن يمينى ولذلك لا اتقلقل >> وكقول بولس  << أجلسنا معه فى  المواضع السماويه >> أى البيعة المقدسة ". *


*وإذا جئنا الى القرن الرابع عشر نجد أن العالم الكبير ابن كبر (+1324م) يورد فصلا عن رشم الصليب باصبع واحد يقول فيه : *
*" اما الصليب بأصبع واحد فقد ورد   فى التوراة ، ان الله تعالى امر موسى عبده وبنيه أن ينضح بأصبعه من دم   الذبائح التى يُصعدها الشعب قرباناً على قبه الزمان وأوانى الخدمه وعلى   الشعب تطهيراً لهم ، ولم يقل له ان ينضح باصبعيه *


ثم أن سيدنا له المجد قال مخاطباً اليهود على ما شهد به   انجيل لوقا :فان كنت أنا اخرج الشياطين بأصبع الله فقد اقترب منكم ملكوت   الله . ولم يقل بأصبعى الله . ويشير به الى توحيد ذات البارى وتثليث   الأقانيم ، والى الطبيعة الواحدة التى صارت بالاتحاد خلافاً لرأى القائلين   بالطبيعتين .

وابتدانا من اليسار الى اليمين ، أى انه باعتمادنا بالثالوث   المقدس الموحد ، انتقلنا من حزب اليسار الى حزب اليمين وقد ذكر مثل ذلك   القديس كيرلس معلم البيعة بقوله فى قداسه : من مشارق الشمس الى مغاربها ،   ومن الشمال الى اليمين ، ولم يقل من اليمين الى الشمال .

وعلى الجُمله ، فان قبط مصر اهل الخمس مدن والنوبه والحبشة   .... لم يصلبوا ويرشموا الا باصبع واحدة ، ونحن على هذه العاده جارون ،   وعلى هذه القاعدة مستمرون .

ونختم هذا الجزء بالتنويه الى ان "دق" إشارة الصليب التى   يرسمها القبطى على معصم يده اليمنى - كعلامة لا تُمحى - هى رد فعل تمسكه   بالصليب حتى الموت ازاء الاضطهاد الذى كان يلاقيه الاقباط ، والذى بدأ   باضطهاد الاقباط اضطهاداً شديداً ، ولكنهم ثبتوا أمامه ثباتاً مدهشاً .   ولكى يعلنوا أن الاضطهاد لا يقوى على زعزعة ايمانهم ، صاروا يرسمون إشارة   الصليب المقدس على ايديهم . ومن ذلك الحين صارت هذه العادة مرعيه حتى الان .

* فى أيام الملك المنصور قلاوون 1284 م. + 
من سلاطين دولة المماليك البحرية 
حدث انه اضطهد الأقباط جدا 
ويذكر التاريخ انه كان قاسيا جدا خاليا من الرحمة 
ولما تمرد عليه الشعب أشهر عليهم السيف لمدة ثلاثة أيام متوالية 
حتى  غصت الشوارع والطرقات بجثث القتلى وقد ضيق على النصارى فأمر بان لا يركبوا  خيولا ولا بغالا واللزمهم بان يركبوا الحمير وألا يلبسوا ثيابا غالية  مزركشة وألا يتحدث نصرانى مع مسلما وهو راكب وغير ذلك من أنواع الذل  والهوان. 
وظلت هذه القوانين سارية عليهم حتى خلفه صلاح الدين 
+ الأقباط تمسكوا بإيمانهم صاروا يرسمون على أيديهم إشارة الصليب المقدس 
ومن ذلك الحين صارت هذه العادة مستمرة حتى ألان. 

قصة عن الصليب 

وقد روى هذه القصة المتنيح القمص بيشوى كامل فى إحدى عظاته المسجلة 

+  كان هذا الشاب من عائلة بسيطة وكان يعمل فى أجازة العام الدراسى فى فصل  الصيف ليساعد أسرته ماديآ..كان صاحب العمل يعامله بقسوة ويثقل عليه بما هو  فوق طاقته وكان الشاب يحتمل بصبر لأنه يحتاج إلى المال...وفى أحد الأيام  كان الشاب ينقل كمية ضخمة من الورق الكارتون بالدراجة ويسير فى شارع  بورسعيد بمنطقة كليوباترا وكان يوماً حاراً جدآ والشاب فى منتهى الإرهاق  وعلى أحد المطالع إختل توازن الشاب وإنهارت أعصابه فسقط بالدراجة على  الأرض..وسقطت حوله كميات الكارتون التى كان ينقلها...وهنا كانت المفاجئة  المذهلة...أنه عندما رفع عينيه وهو ساقط على الأرض...رأى السيد المسيح  واقعا تحت الصليب بجواره...وينظر له بعينين حانيتين مشجعتين..وكأنه يقول له  تشدد أنا معك أحس بمعاناتك وأشاركك آلامك وأرفعها معك...وعندما نهض الشاب  وقلبه يفطر بالفرح وقد إسترد قوته غير مهتم بجروحه أو تمزق ثيابه..فجمع  بضاعته المبعثرة وثبتها على الدراجة مرة أخرى وواصل عمله بكل نشاط...!! 
كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ\"\" 

\"حَاشَا  لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ،الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ  \" 
*

* + نتظر ردودكم الجميـــــــــــــــــــلة. *


----------



## Soldier Crist (10 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل و مفيد شكرا لك المسيح يباركك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2011)

*حاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب الهى يسوع*


----------



## Twin (10 يوليو 2011)

*القصة التانية تحفة بجد ..... جامدة موت .... *
*اما القصة الاولي عادية جداً ده الراجل كان رحيم بالنسبه لغيره من العرب المحتليين *

*شكراً يا باشا ع الموضوع*
*بس صحيح في سبب تاني لرشم الصليب سبب أو أتنين .... أنا مش فاكرهم ناو ... هبقي أعدي تاني *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم اخواتي علي الرد

 ربنا يباركك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (14 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع رائع *

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## love4jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

موضوع حلو اوي... ربنا يخلببك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جمييييييييل
ميرسي ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (14 يوليو 2011)

*بركة الصليب المقدس تكون مع جميعنا 

انا قريت كمان ان فى عصر الاضطهاد من الدولة الرومانية كانت الامهات بتخاف لتموت و تسيب اولادها و بالتالى الولاد لما يكبروا يبقوا مش عارفين ديانتهم ايه !!فحرصا من الامهات كانوا بيدقوا علامة الصليب على ايد اولادهم و هما صغيريين عشان لما يكبرو يعرفوا انهم مسيحين و احنا اخدنا لعادة دى منهم 


فى والى عربى برضه لما حكم مصر اضطهد المسيحيين و كان بيعذبهم بالصليب ....فحكم على الشعب المسيحى انه يلبس صليب حديد و يكون تقله جامد اوى .... و فى نهاية فترة حكمه لما مات كان كل المسيحيين عندهم علامة مميزة و هى ان رقبتهم بقت زرقة من تقل الصليب اللى اتعلق على رقابتهم 

لو اتذكرت اسم الوالى دى هبقى اقولكم عليه *


----------

